# [WOIN] The Last Survivor



## Ghost2020 (Nov 18, 2016)

Yay! Great subscription and very good articles! Glad i signed up.

When is O.L.D. out in hardcover or full PDF?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2016)

Ghost2020 said:


> Yay! Great subscription and very good articles! Glad i signed up.
> 
> When is O.L.D. out in hardcover or full PDF?




The last part  just went out to Kickstarter backers and was released on DTRPG. Errata pass and then compilation next.  I don't give dates for these things, though.


----------



## Ghost2020 (Nov 21, 2016)

Morrus said:


> The last part  just went out to Kickstarter backers and was released on DTRPG. Errata pass and then compilation next.  I don't give dates for these things, though.




Fair enough! I'll grab it when it's ready.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2016)

Nice. I hope someone wants to run this in a PBP here soon. I'm really looking forward to trying this out with the final rules.


----------

